# We're going to need a bigger boat...



## erock (Mar 24, 2011)

Heres a photo of a Great White taken by a Right Whale survey team off of Cumberland and Jekyll. 






They say it was 8 miles offshore, but a friend told me he had the gps numbers of where it was and its ALOT closer than that.

These sharks seem to follow the whale migration every year.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Mar 24, 2011)

That's crazy. I saw an email saying there was 8 or so sightings out there. Break out the bream busters!


----------



## oldenred (Mar 24, 2011)

no way that's 8 miles offshore, that water is entirely too clean looking. not saying they don't pass through from time to time, just don't believe that story


----------



## erock (Mar 24, 2011)

oldenred said:


> no way that's 8 miles offshore, that water is entirely too clean looking. not saying they don't pass through from time to time, just don't believe that story



Thats what I thought also. This article says the closest one was 8 miles offshore which means this shark pic was probably further out.

http://www.thebrunswicknews.com/open_access/local_news/SHARK-032411-HR#


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 24, 2011)

Oldenred, you better thaw out one of those 20 lb stingarays and head out there!! That looks like a big shark.


----------



## oldenred (Mar 24, 2011)

Mud Minnow said:


> Oldenred, you better thaw out one of those 20 lb stingarays and head out there!! That looks like a big shark.



that would be a ride right there! not sure i want to play with him or not. guess i'll know when he takes the bait


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 24, 2011)

oldenred said:


> that would be a ride right there! not sure i want to play with him or not. guess i'll know when he takes the bait



Make sure you post some pics!!


----------



## stev (Mar 24, 2011)

Water sure is cobalt blue for 8 miles off shore .If thats where its at .


----------



## oldenred (Mar 24, 2011)

Mud Minnow said:


> Make sure you post some pics!!



I wouldn't count on em anytime soon!


----------



## Rock-hard (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys how can you tell the difference in looking at a GW and a Mako at that view? I saw a 700 lb Mako Caught on Cpt Gary Bryants Boat in Venice last week. That shark there looks just like that mako. I am sure I could research the variances, but I hope one of you guys will point out anything obvious to me. There is NO way that is 8 miles off of Cumberland. Thanks.


----------



## deadend (Mar 24, 2011)

They also come into the gulf a whole lot closer to shore than most folks realize.


----------



## oldenred (Mar 24, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> Hey guys how can you tell the difference in looking at a GW and a Mako at that view? I saw a 700 lb Mako Caught on Cpt Gary Bryants Boat in Venice last week. That shark there looks just like that mako. I am sure I could research the variances, but I hope one of you guys will point out anything obvious to me. There is NO way that is 8 miles off of Cumberland. Thanks.



you can't tell the difference without seeing it up close, but it does have a thicker frame than a mako so if i had to guess i would say a GW but there is no way that is 8 miles. maybe 20 mile reefs on a good day just because of the water clarity


----------



## Hunter22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im saying it more like 15+ miles because I have seen the water clarity about 10 miles offshore look that clear a few times. Its hard to tell unless you were actually there


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 25, 2011)

erock said:


> Thats what I thought also. This article says the closest one was 8 miles offshore which means this shark pic was probably further out.
> 
> http://www.thebrunswicknews.com/open_access/local_news/SHARK-032411-HR#



Im not trying to be that guy but he said "closest one" this one could just be the biggest one


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2011)

Nize fish, but that is way offshore.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 25, 2011)

mudminnow will catch it!'
but u don't wanna be on the boat with him, he'll yell at u to "grab it's tail!!! grab it's tail!!!!!!!!" 
ha ha ahhh ha!


----------



## erock (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres a couple more photos...


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a die hard fan of shark week but by far no expert. I just don't see how you could not tell if that is a Mako or a White shark. Do Mako's get that broad and thick bodied?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 25, 2011)

Mako or GW....thats a nice un.....and I would not want to meet up with it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a white shark to me...but to know for sure... I'm not getting that close!  Beautiful!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Mar 25, 2011)

I can easily tell if its a Great White or Mako..when it is a Great White you hear the ba-dum...ba dum..ba dum dum dum dum from Jaws.  I would buy off on one being spotted that close in..they follow the Whale migration and we have spotted whales 3 miles off of Jeckyll..that being said..the water off of Cumberland clears up a lot faster and I have seen water like that 5 miles offshore..depends on the day..we spotted a GW at the 40 mile bottom last year..around the 10 ft range..he circled the boat...then slowly swam off..a very majestic fish to say the least.


----------



## erock (Mar 25, 2011)

They seem to be moving closer by the day. This one apparently swam all the way down the St. Johns and was spotted in Orlando!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 25, 2011)

Trollin_Fool said:


> I can easily tell if its a Great White or Mako..when it is a Great White you hear the ba-dum...ba dum..ba dum dum dum dum from Jaws.  I would buy off on one being spotted that close in..they follow the Whale migration and we have spotted whales 3 miles off of Jeckyll..that being said..the water off of Cumberland clears up a lot faster and I have seen water like that 5 miles offshore..depends on the day..we spotted a GW at the 40 mile bottom last year..around the 10 ft range..he circled the boat...then slowly swam off..a very majestic fish to say the least.



Why didn't you grab him?!


----------



## Mistrfish (Mar 30, 2011)

When I was living in Australia we use to fish an area called seal Inland.  We were in a 18 foot boat and had a few great whites swim around the boat.  I dont know how long they were but a couple were almost as long as the boat.
  We even had seals running around the boat trying to get away from the sharks.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 30, 2011)

Mistrfish said:


> When I was living in Australia we use to fish an area called seal Inland.  We were in a 18 foot boat and had a few great whites swim around the boat.  I dont know how long they were but a couple were almost as long as the boat.
> We even had seals running around the boat trying to get away from the sharks.



That's cool man, I went to Australia once and I remember looking over the side of the ship and seeing some huge white sharks. They used to tell us if you see someone go overboard off the coast of australia... don't waste your breath yelling "man overboard"!


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh just great!  I will be down there this next week in a kayak!


----------



## erock (Mar 31, 2011)

Randy said:


> Oh just great!  I will be down there this next week in a kayak!




Good luck.


----------

